# How to Fillet a Catfish



## Captain belly (Feb 4, 2018)

"there's more than one way to skin a cat". Here's how I do it:





How do you do it?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We don't fillet them Down South.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Captain belly said:


> ...How do you do it?


I'm waiting for The Tourist to tell me which knife to use and how to sharpen it first.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Catfish?* Oh, we filet them in Wisconsin. I don't like to do it, but someone has to!

To begin, I flip the entire animal on its back. With the sharpest knife I have, I make a single, deep slice. Then I pull out the first cat--fur and all.

Once I've thrown the cat away, I begin working on the fish.

Of course, once I do all the cutting then I go to McDonalds...


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Captain belly said:


> "there's more than one way to skin a cat". Here's how I do it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice vid.. thanks for sharing... love me some catfish fry...


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm waiting for The Tourist to tell me which knife to use and how to sharpen it first.


😂😂🤣🤣😂😂


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

That ain't how I do it but then again, there is more that one way to "skin a cat". At the end of the day, we get the same results.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've caught many catfish, never filleted one. I didn't have too, I caught it.

Now the bullheads, I filleted every one of those.


----------

